# Mobile App entwickeln - welche Sprache / Tool etc. ist heute zeitgemäß?



## beta20 (15. Mai 2019)

Hallo, 

ich habe das Thema Mobile App - Entwicklung in den letzten Jahren nicht mehr so verfolgt.
Generell würde mich interessieren, mit welcher Technologie man HEUTE eine MobileApp (nativ) entwickeln sollte?

Die App soll für Android und iOS nutzbar sein.
PhoneGap habe ich mal gehört?

-> Persönlich würde mir entgegen kommen, wenn man Eclipse als IDE nutzen kann.

Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## Thallius (15. Mai 2019)

Native ist native. Da müsste bei iOS schon Swift oder Objective-C nehmen und unter Android halt Java


----------



## beta20 (15. Mai 2019)

Und was macht dann PhoneGap? Ich dachte das ist für beide OS dann nutzbar?


----------



## kneitzel (15. Mai 2019)

beta20 hat gesagt.:


> Und was macht dann PhoneGap? Ich dachte das ist für beide OS dann nutzbar?


Ja, das erzeugt dann am Ende native Apps, aber unter dem Strich ist das ein App Gerüst, welches dann gewisse Native Interfaces in einen Browser übergibt und da nutzbar macht. Sprich: Du baust eine HTML / JavaScript / CSS App und nutzt dabei noch ein paar JavaScript AddOns die dann Zugriff auf Native Apps bieten.

BTW: PhoneGap ist das kommerzielle. Das Open Source Produkt dahinter ist Apache Cordova.

Der Ansatz ist prinzipiell nicht schlecht zumal es dann auch ähnlich geht für Desktop Applikationen (z.B. Electron).

Aber es gibt auch andere Lösungen / Ideen:
- Microsoft bietet mit Xamarin eine Lösung um dann Applikationen mit C# und XAML zu schreiben.
- Wenn man Java verwenden möchte, dann könnte man einen Blick auf die Multi-OS Engine werfen
- Google ist ja jetzt erst mit Flutter um die Ecke gekommen, ....
- ....

Meine Erfahrung ist aber, dass man mit der eigentlichen Native Entwicklung (Also Android mit Java oder Kotlin und iOS mit Swift oder Objective-C) am weitesten kommt, so man auch viele externe Libs verwenden möchte / muss. Ich hatte mit den anderen Lösungen immer so meine Probleme.

Wenn Du wirklich gewerblich das machen musst und da entsprechend Geld dahinter steckt, dann kann PhoneGap eine gute Sache sein, weil man da dann keine Probleme mit der Build Umgebung hat. Ansonsten muss man halt entsprechend Geräte parat halten:
- Android ist gut - das geht mit jedem OS
- iOS braucht zwingend einen Mac
- Windows braucht zwingend Windows 10 (Hattest Du jetzt nicht im Fokus, aber evtl. ist der Windows Store ja doch interessant.)


----------



## Thallius (15. Mai 2019)

Ich gehe sogar noch weiter und behaupte eine gute App kann nicht vom gleichen Entwickler für beide Systeme geschrieben werden.
Eine gute iOS App sieht ganz anders aus und wird ganz anders bedient als eine gute Android App. Um die gleiche UI auf beiden Systemen zu benutzen sind die Ansprüche und die Art wie die User damit arbeiten einfach zu unterschiedlich

Wenn du als Android User eine iOS App schreibst wird das vom Look und feel keinem Apple Nutzer gefallen.

Ausnahmen bilden hier natürlich Spiele.

Gruss

Claus

@kneitzel falls es an dir vorbei gegangen ist: Windows Phone ist abgekündigt und gestorben. Da investiert heute keiner kehr eine Minute rein


----------



## kneitzel (15. Mai 2019)

Aber die UWP Apps gibt es immer noch und Windows 10 ist halt Desktop und Tablet ...

Mobile App muss nicht Smartphone bedeuten.


----------



## beta20 (16. Mai 2019)

Ich möchte heute nochmal meine Anfrage konkretisieren, was ich überhaupt vorhabe.
Ich verstehe, dass man mit einer App Entwicklung jeweils für Android oder iOS am Weitesten kommt.

Was ich habe konrekt vorhabe ist:
-> Ich habe bereits eine Webanwedung via JAVA App + als Frontent JSF.

- Kunden anzuzeigen
- Angebot anzeigen
- Angebot erstellen
- Beleg scannen 
- Barcode lesen

-> Also die Logik gibt es bereits schon im Grunde genommen. Man ruft dann einen Webservice auf und bekommt die Daten zurück - so jedenfalls die Idee

Punkt 1-2 und sind reine Ausgaben.
Beleg scannen und Barcode lesen sind die einzigen Funktionen, die dann wirklich vom mobilen Gerät übernommen werden muss (Kameraaktivierung etc.)

Den Aufwand will ich ehrlich gesagt eher minimal halten, sodass ich eine App- Entwicklung plattformunabhängig bevorzuge. Oder was meint ihr?


----------



## mrBrown (16. Mai 2019)

Hast du schon irgendwelche Erfahrung mit einem der genannten?

Ich würde erstmal Cross-Plattform und nicht gänzlich nativ empfehlen, das macht es dir grad zum Einstieg deutlich einfacher.
(Ich nutz da am liebsten React Native)


----------



## beta20 (16. Mai 2019)

Cross Plattform meinst du jetzt PhoneGap bspw?


----------



## mrBrown (16. Mai 2019)

beta20 hat gesagt.:


> Cross Plattform meinst du jetzt PhoneGap bspw?


Ja, irgendwas, was nicht auf eine Plattform beschränkt ist.


----------

